# Opinions on Kona Jake and Jake the Snake...



## pdg60 (Jan 24, 2003)

I'm in the market for a frame or complete bike and would use it for training/racing and some casual riding w/the wife.

The shop I work at has just become a Kona dealer and I could employee purchase.
I'm coming off a Trek XO-1 that was too small but I did like it.
Have also had a Waterford X-11, FWIW.

Any input on these bikes/frames would be appreciated.

Thanks.
Don


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

pdg60 said:


> I'm in the market for a frame or complete bike and would use it for training/racing and some casual riding w/the wife.
> 
> The shop I work at has just become a Kona dealer and I could employee purchase.
> I'm coming off a Trek XO-1 that was too small but I did like it.
> ...


I like my JtS. The only problem I have with it is the fork is a boat anchor.

What I would recommend is to buy the frame and go from there... I've got almost full XTR on mine now. (rear der. is XT, the BB is D/A, and the brakes are OnZa HO)

M


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*The Konas are good*

My feeling is that they are a bit more aggressive than, say, the Bianchi Axis, quicker-handling and quicker-accelerating. I, too, am not crazy about the P2 fork, but it's the harshness rather than weight that I've got issues with. It's pretty tough to go wrong with a Jake as the basis for a 'crosser (except that the older ones looked _much_ better than the current models.)


----------



## pdg60 (Jan 24, 2003)

*I like a bit more aggresive since I'll be racing it...*



The Walrus said:


> My feeling is that they are a bit more aggressive than, say, the Bianchi Axis, quicker-handling and quicker-accelerating. I, too, am not crazy about the P2 fork, but it's the harshness rather than weight that I've got issues with. It's pretty tough to go wrong with a Jake as the basis for a 'crosser (except that the older ones looked _much_ better than the current models.)



and as much as I dislike talking about looks, I have to say that I think the Jake looks way sweeter than the Snake for 2004.
For some reason that gray w/black rear triangle just catches my eye. 
Also, I checked Kona's website, what's with the Major Jake?
I didn't see that in the 2004 catalog at the shop.

Regarding geometry, does anyone have issues w/toe and front wheel overlap?
I'm 6'2 and weigh about 190 so I would be looking at a 58cm....

Thanks in advance fellas.
Don


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*Ahhh, yes--toe overlap*

Yeah, it happens on mine (55cm), but it isn't a problem as long as I'm staying focused. It's only an issue at low speed, say on really serpentine singletrack.

As far as looks go, the '00 (black & white, with the glow-in-the-dark decals) was definitely the best-looking Jake (IMHO), with the '99 (the deep reddish-orange) a pretty close runner-up. It seems like their colors and graphics started going south around '02....


----------



## Stockholm (Mar 4, 2004)

You might wanna also check out the Major Jake frame set... notice the disc braze ons...


----------



## pdg60 (Jan 24, 2003)

*I really dig the Major*

however, I just realized we also carry LeMond & Felt.

I sort of prefer steel and am now considering the LeMond Poprad.

Felt also now makes a cross bike.

Any input relative to which of these three you might prefer and why would be appreciated.

Thanks
Don


----------



## jrm (Dec 23, 2001)

*The jake frameset*



pdg60 said:


> I'm in the market for a frame or complete bike and would use it for training/racing and some casual riding w/the wife.
> 
> The shop I work at has just become a Kona dealer and I could employee purchase.
> I'm coming off a Trek XO-1 that was too small but I did like it.
> ...


is 209 + 70 for the fork. Check www.konaworld.com I just build a cross check but i dont like the seat/bar drop nor the long a$s TT's affect on handling in the dirt. With the jake i know i can get the bars alot taller or level with the seat. And the TT is a full cm shorter. This should help the bike in the dirt. I'm buying one.


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

jrm said:


> is 209 + 70 for the fork. Check www.konaworld.com I just build a cross check but i dont like the seat/bar drop nor the long a$s TT's affect on handling in the dirt. With the jake i know i can get the bars alot taller or level with the seat. And the TT is a full cm shorter. This should help the bike in the dirt. I'm buying one.


Usually, the TTs seem so long 'cause you've got the high-ish BB and standover to take care of. I'd recommend riding the same TT you ride on the road and adjusting for cross season with a stem flip.

M


----------



## jrm (Dec 23, 2001)

*what i used as reference*



MShaw said:


> Usually, the TTs seem so long 'cause you've got the high-ish BB and standover to take care of. I'd recommend riding the same TT you ride on the road and adjusting for cross season with a stem flip.
> 
> M


My road bike has a 64.5cm TT. The cross check i spoke about in my OP has a 64cm TT which is to long. I had a kelly a while back that had a 55cm TT. I used a 90mm 0 degree stem on it and it handled great in the dirt. So thats what im trying to emulate with the jake. I'm pretty sure its going to work...


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

jrm said:


> My road bike has a 64.5cm TT. The cross check i spoke about in my OP has a 64cm TT which is to long. I had a kelly a while back that had a 55cm TT. I used a 90mm 0 degree stem on it and it handled great in the dirt. So thats what im trying to emulate with the jake. I'm pretty sure its going to work...


Its your bike. Go for it!

M


----------



## Vegancx (Jan 22, 2004)

jrm said:


> My road bike has a 64.5cm TT. The cross check i spoke about in my OP has a 64cm TT which is to long. I had a kelly a while back that had a 55cm TT. I used a 90mm 0 degree stem on it and it handled great in the dirt. So thats what im trying to emulate with the jake. I'm pretty sure its going to work...


Holy Moly! I ride a road bike with a 56 cm TT and Chris Kelly wanted to put me on a 57 x 57 Knobby X!

Did you have toe overlap issues?


----------



## jrm (Dec 23, 2001)

*Nope..*



Vegancx said:


> Holy Moly! I ride a road bike with a 56 cm TT and Chris Kelly wanted to put me on a 57 x 57 Knobby X!
> 
> Did you have toe overlap issues?



The only thing about kellys is they ride pretty tall.


----------



## jrm (Dec 23, 2001)

*Anyone using a MTB triple on their JTS?*



pdg60 said:


> I'm in the market for a frame or complete bike and would use it for training/racing and some casual riding w/the wife.
> 
> The shop I work at has just become a Kona dealer and I could employee purchase.
> I'm coming off a Trek XO-1 that was too small but I did like it.
> ...


I'm thinking of using a truvativ triple with 175mm arms. Anyone using this combo successfully?


----------



## piacine (Jun 2, 2004)

*no problems with mine*

I've been racing the orange 1999 model for a few years with only minor changes. For a stock bike you can't beat it. A good spec, and reasonable weight. Aluminum is not a comfort material, but you aren't on it for comfort. Some toe overlap, but never happened during a race.


----------



## donkekus (Oct 13, 2002)

jrm said:


> is 209 + 70 for the fork. Check www.konaworld.com I just build a cross check but i dont like the seat/bar drop nor the long a$s TT's affect on handling in the dirt. With the jake i know i can get the bars alot taller or level with the seat. And the TT is a full cm shorter. This should help the bike in the dirt. I'm buying one.


Where do you see $209 for the frame?! Whoa, I need one. How much is the Major?


----------



## dreww (Jan 22, 2004)

I had a Lemond Poprad a couple of years ago and loved the ride, tad heavy for CX racing (weighed 4lbs heavier than my current alloy rig) was awesome training road bike too, rode it more than my 16lb CAAD 7!

Thought the Poprad was alloy now, last one I say was baby blue alloy?


----------



## unclefuzzy_ss (Nov 23, 2002)

See this link about my review of my Major Jake. 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=8817

Its pretty hot. Light, smooth, quick to accellerate, easy to climb with, and nice quick handling. Yeah the P2 fork is harsh and and anchor, but its still on OK thing. Its strange, 'cause the P2 for mtbs is a great fork. I like my Major, but I can honestly say that I'll only keep it for a year or so and go back to steel. For all out A level racing, I don't think that the Major can be beat, but since I'm just a B class hack/mid packer, its too much bike. I'd love to get my hands on a Kelly as a replacement.


----------



## matt friedman (Sep 22, 2003)

the major is very sweet. just remember that it has 135mm rear spacing, so you can't use road hubs in the back.


----------

